# Maybe just young and stupid.



## EdwardA (Sep 14, 2020)

I wouldn't really call this a horror story, but at the very least dumb and unnecessary.

Oh, in my 7-8 year of training (1976).  I was 21-22......I went to a place I liked dancing.  I mean dancing, not drinking.  A good sparring buddy was there (I had a good friend that was black cuban, 190Lbs, an x pro boxer, and professional bouncer.  Mostly retired at 40, but would get called to fly off and clean up a bar somewhere), anyway, he wanted to introduce me to the most well know owner and instructor of the most successful dojo in town.....he was city PD also.

After little conversation, he starts running down Chinese MA.  Talking smack.  It was about that time I interrupted him and ask, "do you really kick your students in the balls like everybody says?"

Well, that was that and he was quite offended, pissed.  Whether or not I was justified...maybe not the wisest response.

Within a month his black belts started coming after me.  Once in our school and 3 times on the street.  They weren't trying to kill me or anything, just test me...and themselves.  They couldn't touch me, literally.  My defense was way to good.  4-5 punches with kicks and they'd go on there way.  The last one passed toward me on the sidewalk and tried to throw an elbow directly into my face.  I just met it with the correct block of equal force.  Mirror.  He actually said "sorry", as he continued by. A bit more serious blow.

Ok, it got worse.  The city police started giving me crap every chance they got.  They even told me i wasn't going to continue teaching in their town. This city had 100k population so the cops had no problem knowing where I was... running across me.

I don't fight or argue with police.  Can't win.  It was time to leave.  I was almost ready to go home anyway. I stuck out my thumb and headed home later that year.

Not the wisest thing, insulting the instructor of the biggest school in town, especially if he's a ranking police officer.

A side note: Once I asked my Cuban friend if I could go with him to clean out a bar.  He told me, "sometimes it's not about being bad, it's about looking bad". 

He did.
Haha, I don't.


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 15, 2020)

Sounds like the plot of a bad Kung fu movie


----------



## EdwardA (Sep 15, 2020)

Well I couldn't live there anyway.  It was one of the most expensive little cities in the US.  Most everything was pretty good till the last year I was there.  After I started hitch-hiking, looking for work, things got even more interesting.  A lot of street fighting.  It was fortunate I was well prepared.


----------

